# Guanella Pass skiing and snowmobiling



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

does anyone know if guanella pass is accessible for snowmobiles in the winter? i'd like to ride up to find someplace to ski on the pass. i'd rather not buzz by people who are skinning up though. anyone familiar with the area? if you are, how about skiing out of silver plume? thanks. dsb


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

The basic answer is no. I am sure you can take a snowmobile on the road, but to get to anything to ski, you are going to have to hoof it.


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

*thanks...got any info on the skiing?*

thanks. what about the skiing on guanella pass? i heard there used to be a resort (lift) there. i figured i'd snowmobile up the road, then skin up off the road. dsb.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: thanks...got any info on the skiing?*



darren said:


> thanks. what about the skiing on guanella pass? i heard there used to be a resort (lift) there. i figured i'd snowmobile up the road, then skin up off the road. dsb.


Geneva Basin is the name of the old Ski area up there. It's pretty decent, but gets tracked out fast with very few people making runs. It also happens to face due east and gets a lot of sun which doesn't make for a very good powder stash. Still I have had some great days up there. Take Guanella pass from the Grant side. The resort is on the left about a quarter mile from the summit. Last year, they had the pass blocked right where you want to park for road construction. It should be fairly obvious where the old ski area is from there. Most of the time you can probably get in there with a 4wd.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong, or feel free to check yourself...but I'm pretty sure that's all wilderness area up there off the road (Mt. Evans Wilderness), in which case, snowmobiles are not allowed at all.

(If you want to make some snowmobile accessed turns elsewhere, let me know...I wouldn't be opposed to a ride  ) 

You really don't need one to get up there most of the time, as they do plow that road in the winter (not first priority, so may be a couple days after a storm & not necessarily all the way through, but far enough to access for skinning/hiking...Bierstadt is popular in the winter too...not good skiing, though)

Snow is often sparse up there...it's all pretty exposed, though there are some stashes. :wink:


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

spthomson said:


> Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong, or feel free to check yourself...but I'm pretty sure that's all wilderness area up there off the road (Mt. Evans Wilderness), in which case, snowmobiles are not allowed at all.
> 
> (If you want to make some snowmobile accessed turns elsewhere, let me know...I wouldn't be opposed to a ride  )
> 
> ...


It is wilderness off of the main road, so you are correct. 
I swear Scott, you are such a board whore. You are like on every board that I am... :roll:


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks, KC, you're terrific.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I thought the west side was open, I know guys that dirtbike up there & I've seen sleds head out from up top. it's seriously ALL wilderness?

KT


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

West side is open... east side is Wilderness.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

that was what I thought, the bikers & quad guys are always up there going west.


----------

